# Bild Geschwindigkeit unter Adobe Premiere



## hoppala (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo  !

Seid ein paar Monaten erstelle ich mir mit Adobe Premiere 6.5 immer wieder
ein paar Musikvideos und muß öfters die Geschwindigkeit ändern,
leider sieht das auf dem TV sehr schlecht aus, das Bild verschiebt sich  nach 
oben  und unten...
Muss man irgendeine Einstellung noch berücksichtigen ?
Wenn ich das Bild schneller laufen lasse, gibt es keine Probleme.
Was ich damit meine, wenn ich z:.B. ein kurzen Ausschnitt rückwärts
laufen lasse, muss ich die Halbbild-Dominanz umkehren, gibt es eine
ähnliche Einstellung für einen langsamen Bildverlauf ?

Ich exportiere das Video mit Avisynth zu TMpeg.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## mezziaz (2. Mai 2004)

jo moin,
also ich bin jetzt von 6.0 auf pro umgestiegen, bei 6 wars noch dabei bei pro nit mehr... also probiers aus doppelklick auf entsprechende spur-->duration, und dann etwas herumprobieren bis es passt.
ähm, weiß net wenns sich nur in einer bestimmen geshwindigkeit verschiebt, probier mal das endgültige file mit etwas weniger frames zu gestalten und sollte es generell sein, dann schau mal bei der ausrichtung nach und korrigiere diese notfalls (drag & drop)..
Gruß


----------



## hoppala (3. Mai 2004)

Hi !

Danke für Deine Antwort 
Mittlerweile habe ich es rausbekommen.
Wenn man die Geschwindigkeit des Bildes verlangsamt, muß man
Halbbild-Dominanz umkehren anklicken und Flimmern reduzieren,
schon ist das Bild auf dem TV ok.


----------

